# Hello from Brazil!!!



## Bast (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello,everybody! I´m a Brazilian girl who loves cats







(since my childhood) and I hope to have fun here with you all!  Ah my name is Liliane.
Kisses


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to catforum.com I'm HEYHWA please to meet you ^_^

-HEYHWA


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Liliane. Love your avatar :love2


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi, welcome Liliane! Glad you could join Cat Forum. Yes, I agree, love the avatar.  Please post pictures of your cat(s). :lol:


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, I love the avatar too!
Hello, I'm Kathryn welcomr to the forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome, Liliane! Has that little pirate of yours found you any treasure? :wink: What a little cutie! I hope you enjoy the forum.... I'm glad you found us.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Cute avatar! hehe


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Helloooooooo
Welcome!!!

Nice to have you here! See you around! Dawn


----------



## Bast (Oct 24, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> Hi and welcome, Liliane! Has that little pirate of yours found you any treasure? :wink:


heheehe. not yet, Jeanie! :lol: 
Thanks to you all! :wink:


----------



## camarochick (Feb 20, 2006)

YAY!!!! Nemo's here! Nice to see you Liliane, and give my favorite Brazilian cat a big kiss for me! :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible quartet and surrogate mum to my big baby girl Freesia


----------

